# Trumbull Electric



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Trumbell electric panel, in a cabinet along side of a fridge. 1950s house in northern CT, breakers look just like old GE TQLs. Made in plainville, CT. Interesting bus configuration


----------



## WPNortheast (Jun 4, 2017)

Also those breakers are arranged so they operate vertically. And they still trip!


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

GE's part number system came from Trumbull Electric, which GE acquired. That's why all GE part numbers are THQL, TEY, TED, etc. The "T" is for Trumbull. :nerd:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> GE's part number system came from Trumbull Electric, which GE acquired. That's why all GE part numbers are THQL, TEY, TED, etc. The "T" is for Trumbull. :nerd:


Good trivia question for sparks!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> GE's part number system came from Trumbull Electric, which GE acquired. That's why all GE part numbers are THQL, TEY, TED, etc. The "T" is for Trumbull. :nerd:


Did you learn all that from working with Iwire, or is it coming from MDShunk?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> Did you learn all that from working with Iwire, or is it coming from MDShunk?


I learned it from a wholesaler that sold GE as their main line.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> GE's part number system came from Trumbull Electric, which GE acquired. That's why all GE part numbers are THQL, TEY, TED, etc. The "T" is for Trumbull. :nerd:


You're crazy. That's crazy talk! Next you be telling us that Cutler Hammer BR stands for "Bryant". Or "Heat makes metal expand." Nuts.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

WPNortheast said:


> Trumbell electric panel..


Trumb*u*ll. You're from CT, no reason you should be spelling that one wrong. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> You're crazy. That's crazy talk! Next you be telling us that Cutler Hammer BR stands for "Bryant". Or "Heat makes metal expand." Nuts.


I know right? Yet how many people actually know that? Or that BR does in fact stand for Bryant? Indeed, only extremely smart people like myself do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Good trivia question for sparks!





macmikeman said:


> Did you learn all that from working with Iwire, or is it coming from MDShunk?


Here are 2 trivia questions

1- Iwire has a tattoo of?

2-MDShunk once woke up to a Mariachi band playing in his?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Jack Legg said:


> Here are 2 trivia questions
> 
> 1- Iwire has a tattoo of?
> 
> 2-MDShunk once woke up to a Mariachi band playing in his?


1) Che Guevara

2) Colon


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

RePhase277 said:


> 1) Che Guevara
> 
> 2) Colon



Yes I have often heard those type of fellows describe it as a gazebo.........


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Yes I have often heard those type of fellows describe it as a gazebo.........


too funny:laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Yes I have often heard those type of fellows describe it as a gazebo.........


I gazebo is a fun place to party in the back yard, and a place where many a kiss were stolen. Don't make it out to be something dirty


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> I know right? *Yet how many people actually know that*? Or that BR does in fact stand for Bryant? Indeed, only extremely smart people like myself do. :thumbsup:


I didn't know. Mostly cause IDGAF.

And MDShunk lied out his ass about the surprise Taco Band.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I didn't know. Mostly cause IDGAF.
> 
> And MDShunk lied out his gazebo about the surprise Taco Band.




fify......


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> I didn't know. Mostly cause IDGAF.


:sleep1:



> And MDShunk lied out his ass about the surprise Taco Band.


No way, he was always honest.  But do fill in the details. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Trumbull, CT

My hometown. :vs_cool:


----------

